# أكيلا وبريسكلا ... نسر وامرأة جليلة



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

*أكيلا وبريسكلا ... نسر وامرأة جليلة

*سلموا على بريسكلا وأكيلا العاملين معي في المسيح يسوع اللذين وضعا عنقيهما من أجل حياتي ... وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيتهما ( رو 16: 3 -5)

"*أكيلا*" اسم لاتيني معناه "نسر". و"فرسكا" أو (بريسكا) ( 2تي 4: 19 ) هو أيضاً اسم لاتيني معناه "العجوز" أو "المُسنّة" أو "القديمة" أو "عتيقة الطراز" (Ancient) ولكن المعنى الأدبي للاسم رائع، فهو يعني "امرأة ناضجة" أو "أصيلة" أو "جليلة" أو أنها امرأة جديرة بالثقة لأنها تسلك السُبل القديمة ( إر 6: 16 ؛ 18: 15).

أما "*بريسكلا*" فهو تصغير "بريسكا" (أو فرسكا) ويعني "القديمة قليلاً" أو "العجوز الصغيرة" وهو اسم التدليل الذي كانت تُنادى به.

وبالتأمل في معنى اسميهما بالارتباط مع رحلاتهما وأعمالهما، نجد تمام الموافقة والانطباق. فقد كانا يمتازان بالحكمة والبلوغ الروحي بالارتباط مع اسم بريسكلا كما هو واضح في رعاية أبلوس الحديث الإيمان حيث شرحا له طريق الرب بأكثر تدقيق ( أع 18: 24 -28).

وكانا أيضاً يضحيان من أجل الأخوة لأن "المحبة تحتمل كل شيء" وبالأخص عند وجود أي خطر. وهذا واضح من تقديم عنقيهما من أجل الرسول بولس ( رو 16: 4 ) كما يفعل النسر في حماية صغاره حيث يحملها ويحلِّق بها بعيداً ( خر 19: 4 ؛ تث32: 11،12). ولذا كان مدحهما في جميع كنائس الأمم.

وأيضاً أكيلا كنسر نجده يجدد شبابه واختباراته الروحية هو وزوجته وهما يتنقلان من مكان لآخر بحسب ما حتم الرب لهما بالأوقات المعينة وبحدود مسكنهما ( أع 17: 26 ) وبحسب التعرف بالأخوة الذين كانوا يعبدون معهما في بيتهما. ونرى بريسكلا في كل خضوع تنطق حقويها بالقوة وتشدد ذراعيها مع رجلها في عمل الرب ( أم 31: 17 ) والاثنان معاً مع الرسول حيث كانا عاملين معه، ليس في صناعة الخيام فقط، بل أساساً في المسيح يسوع ( رو 16: 3 ).

*أيها الأحباء ..* إن حياة التكريس والإيمان والخدمة لا يمكن أن تلحقها الشيخوخة، بل على العكس هي حياة شبع متزايد وحياة نمو في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح والله الآب ( مز 92: 12 -15)، قد يصيب الجسد الضعف والوهن بسبب تقدم السن والتعب، لكن "لا نفشل بل وإن كان إنساننا الخارج يفنى فالداخل يتجدد يوماً فيوماً" ( 2كو 4: 16 ) "الرب ... يُشبع بالخير عمرك فيتجدد مثل النسر شبابك" ( مز 103: 5 ).

*م ن ق و ل*
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جدا
  رائع جدااا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا يا ابو تربو
شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا
> رائع جدااا
> الرب يباركك​*


*ميرسى استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 فبراير 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسى استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل جدا يا ابو تربو
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يعوضك ​


*ميرسى استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الرب يباركك



*ميرسى استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------

